# Popped that Cherry



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Well, we've been killing it lately and the forecast was awesome for today, so I decided to take my brother in law out for his first kayak fishing venture. Put him on the flatties and it turned out to be an awesome day on the water. Much thanks to my boy JD for letting us use his spare PA.


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

killin em !!!!!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

good haul for sure... your bro in law now likes you more than his wife does.....lol


What did you feed them???


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Another great day on the water! After 70 flatties in three trips this week, I think its time we turned our focus back on those striped fish!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice mess of flatties ! Congrats


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

That's a nice mess of good eating flatties. :thumbsup:


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

JD7.62 said:


> Another great day on the water! After 70 flatties in three trips this week, I think its time we turned our focus back on those striped fish!


Or focus on heating up the skillet.:thumbup:


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

great catch!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## wizardfishin (May 7, 2014)

great catch. how far off shore are you catching them, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

1-2 miles


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Someone found where they went


----------

